# Bitterlinge ohne Muscheln



## Starvalley (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

Ich habe im Herbst meinen neuen (teilbereich) Teich fertig gestellt. Koi, Orfen, __ Graskarpfen, Nasen und Bitterlinge wurden umgesetzt. Da ich meine Population Bitterlinge "auslaufen" lassen möchte, habe ich die __ Muscheln nicht umgesetzt. Seit gestern beobachte ich ein aufgedrehtes und merkwürdiges Verhalten bei den Bitterlingen. Sie tummeln heftig am Pumpengehäuse und sämtliche Pflanzen. Ein regelrechtes Kampfknäuel. Überall im Teich, in der Pumpe und im Filter sind kurze verklumpte Laichknäuel.

Kann es sein, dass die von den Bitterlingen sind?
Ich dachte immer, diese benötigen zur Fortpflanzung zwingend Muscheln?
Bin auf Antworten gespannt.

Grüße, Thomas.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bitterlinge ohne  Muscheln*

Hi Thomas,

Bitterlinge brauchen die Muscheln, ohne so ne sexy Muschel in der Stripbar werden sie net mal richtig geil. Die Bitterlinge werden sich da höchstwahrscheinlich über den Kaviar von den anderen Fischen hermachen (Koi, Orfen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Starvalley (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitterlinge ohne  Muscheln*

Danke für die rasche Antwort.

Ich habe auch erst gedacht, dass es sich möglicherweise um die Eier anderer Fische handelt. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, welche meiner Fische eine solche Menge an Eier ablaicht. Ich habe ungefähr 50-57 Bitterlinge (ostasiatische) im Teich, 3 mittelgroße Nasen, 2 Graßkarpfen (ca. 17-18 cm), 3 Orfen (ca. 25 cm) und zur Zeit 4 Koi 30-45 cm. Bei den Eiern handelt es sich um weißlich-transparente Eier ohne schwarzen Punkt in der Mitte (wie man das bei __ Kröten und Fröschen kennt), ca. 1-2 mm groß. Von der Menge würde ich sagen sind es insgesamt 0,4-0,5 Liter. Die Eier hängen zusammen, also nicht als Faden.

Dass die __ Bitterling-Männchen Eier nur durch die Muschelöffnung befruchten habe ich inzwischen verstanden. Daher noch folgende Frage: Kann es sein, dass die Bitteling-Weibchen dennoch (unbefruchtete) Eier ablegen?

Kann mir einfach kaum vorstellen, welche von meinen Fischen so viele Eier ablegen. :?

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## nik (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitterlinge ohne  Muscheln*

Hallo Thomas,

bei mir war es umgekehrt. Erst kamen die Bitterlinge und 2 Jahre später erst die Teichmuscheln - weil ich warten wollte bis ich die auch am Leben erhalten kann. Ohne haben die Bitterlinge fast gar nichts gemacht, die Böcke bekamen Farbe, die Weibchen die Legeröhre. Kaum waren die Teichmuscheln drin, wussten die Bitterlinge sofort wie es geht.  Mal sehen ob was rum kommt.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitterlinge ohne  Muscheln*

Hi Thomas,

schon anhand der Menge Eier kann man die Bitterlinge ausschließen. die legen kaum mehr als 50-80 Eier ab. (auch kleben die net zusammen)
 Die Koi sind bei der Größe jedenfalls in der Lage abzulaichen und Karpfenweibchen legen bis zu 1.000.000 Eier pro kg Körpergewicht ab

MfG Frank


----------



## Starvalley (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitterlinge ohne  Muscheln*

Danke für die Antworten.

Nun bin ich in einer Zwickmühle. Weitere Bitterlinge möchte ich nicht haben, ebenso keine weiteren Nasen, Graßkarpfen und Orfen.

Sollten es jedoch Koi werden, bin ich nicht abgeneigt.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie ich damit umgehen soll?

Bislang habe ich die durch die Pumpe angesaugten Eier aus dem Filter (Screenmatic) geholt und neben den Teich in einen separaten Behälter (100 Liter Teichwasser mit Tannenwedel) gelegt.

Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitterlinge ohne  Muscheln*

Hi Thomas,

__ Nase und __ weißer Amur - letzterer wird auch erst ab 70-80cm Länge geschlechtsreif - vermehren sich im Teich nicht (sind Wanderfische die auf überstömten Kiesbänken laichen), da brauchst Du nicht mit Nachwuchs zu rechnen. Orfen laichen zwar auch in Gartenteichen ab, kommt aber net häufig vor

MfG Frank


----------



## Starvalley (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bitterlinge ohne  Muscheln*

Dann können es nur noch die Koi gewesen sein...!

Danke für die Antworten.


Thomas.


----------

